# A few shots from this weekend



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Let me know what you think.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sorry, but .. except for the silhouette, all appear to be somewhat out of focus. The indoor train shots may just be due to the lack of lighting and the motion..but the "town" scenes seem to have enough lighting available. Did you use a tri or mono- pod? Are you using manual or auto-focusing?
regards, Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm, the exposures are too long to get anything sharp. The water tower pics are 1.3 sec @f/22. Cut the exposure to f/5.6 and the shutter speed should be faster.

1/4 and 1/3 sec. shutter speed on the choo choo makes for a blurry pic also. Indoors will most likely require a flash. Try this...set you camera control on "M". Set your shutter speed at 1/200. Set your lens aperature at f/4. Set your pop up flash and fire a shot or two. You can experiment with ISO. At ISO 400, You can prolly shoot all of your indoor Christmas photos with no problem...all on manual. The pics should come out good. 

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll try again and experiment with some flash. I don't know what the focus problem was with the water tower I noticed that when I got home. I am also going to check them in photoshop. This was my first time to use lightroom and my images seem to look differant wehn loaded in lightroom than in ps.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I was using a tripod in the tower pictures too. I'm guessing my problems are maily due to my long shutter speeds. I will try to get the speeds up. All of my shots seems to be underexposed but they don;t look like that on my LCD. I guess it is part of learnign. I am going to read that book that was recommended on exposure hopefully that will help. I am going to start using a high ISO and faster shutter speeds and see what kind of results I get.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Be carefull with high ISO numbers. The higher ISOs will make the photos grainey.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I think my main problem is DoF. I am reading alot about it and how to get ti right so that more of the shot is in focus. I think_ I _should have been around f15 for this shot to be in the right focus. My grain is not from the iso it is from brinign up the exposure in lighroom I think. I am going to work on some easier shots. the train is harder becuase it is under the christmas tree. I think unless I use flash or put some lights under there I will not get what I am looking for. I am going to work on more pictures of my nativity set since I am more interested in doing inside photgraphy and portraits.


----------



## lchien (Nov 22, 2006)

not all tripods are stable enough for long exposures, esp. if they have fully extended legs and elevator. also camera movement from pressing the shutter button, wind, vibration etc. can shake the camera. 
Best to have a heavy-duty tripod, and remote release if you are going to take those kinds of pics. And pay attention to DOF... in the days of 35mm film cameras the lenses all had DOF marked for the different aperatures, you need to study and understand DOF for serious photog. Also less expensive lenses will be significantly less sharp at wide open aperatures.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I think the lens might be playing a part as well. I am using the kit lens but I am not buying anymore lenses till I can use what I have. The tripod is not the best tripod maybe I should have set the camera on the car. I did try using the timer too. I think I should just try taking the photo when there is more light available. I think the whole dusk thing will have to wait till I get a new lens. I am going to do alot more reading before giving it another shot.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

If, as has been suggested, you feel that your tripod might be a little bit too light for the job at hand, you scan stiffen it up appreciably by simply hanging your camera bag, or any other heavy object, from a S hook near the middle of the tri-pod itself. Some pods have hanging hooks designed right there for that purpose. Rich


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

mine doesn;t have a hook I might try to find something to attach to it to make it sturdier. If I do start to catch on to this stuff I will buy better equipment.


----------

